# hedgehog size



## Red (Mar 25, 2009)

I've had hans for a good year now. He's about a year and 10 weeks old. I have pictures from when I first got him and there is a noticeable difference, but how much bigger does he get? I've seen youtube vids of similarly colored hedgehogs who look almost as wide as a football. Will he get that big? Like the size of an adolescent cat.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

What kind is he? The African "pygmy" hedgehogs don't get that big. My full-grown one is 315 grams. They vary up to 1000 grams I believe. Have pics? We love pics!!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

If he's European, they do get that big around here, my husband sees them all the time on night-time patrols on base here in Germany. ^_^

Does he look like this?










~Katie


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh no..!! Look at that facey! I just adore the Euro hogs. 


As far as size, it does really vary. My 2 year old ladyhog is 672 grams and she is very healthy and happy.  As far as "wide as a football", I have yet to see an African hedgie that big.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Me either Stephanie, which is why I suggested the possibility of a Euro hedgie. they are cuties, in some more rural areas people have them as guests in their back yards and gardens. ^_^

I don't think our little African-descended buddies could ever get that big, not without the same serious health concerns that some with being obese as a human, etc.

Though there's always an exception to every rule!

~Katie


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The common pet African hedgies usually don't get much bigger than a soft ball. Football sized is enormous, practically impossible for them.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Most African pygmy hedgehogs weigh about a pound, but they can range from 200-1,000 grams (454 grams = 1 pound). That's about the size of a softball or a small guinea pig.


----------



## Red (Mar 25, 2009)

exhibit A: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXjPQYgT ... ature=fvwp

This hedgie looks big. I'm wondering if hans will get to that size. Mine is an african pygmy.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... a9b89bee6e


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Its hard to tell how big your little one will get. There are very small hedgehogs and very big ones. On average many grow to be around 450 grams. Although in my house, the average has been 600 grams. I've had several larger sized hedgehogs, with a couple that stayed under 400 grams (including one currently that is only 380). Each one also seems to grow at their own rate. 

As an example for you. I had a pair of litter mates, a brother & sister. One grew to be a 750+ gram hedgehog. She is huge, but is in good shape. She initially was the smaller hedgehog but then took a long growing spurt where she put on 10+ grams a day. The male grew to be about 400. He initially grew very quickly and then stopped.

Out of my current three I have a 750+ gram hedgehog, a 570 gram hedgehog and a 380 gram hedgehog.


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

I have two hedgies. Ender is huge, 600+ (he's getting weighed today and I just bought some new diet food to start giving him). Calvin is a tiny thing, <300. He gets plenty of food and is healthy, he just runs it all off at night.

Actually, that video reminded me of Ender. I'll have to fill the tub up more his next bath time and see what he does.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Schming may look big in the video but he is probably still softball sized. Hedgehogs who are football sized have medical problems such as pituitary gland issues. Most hedgehogs will weigh between 350 and 600 grams, and when balled will be the size of a softball. But they can range from 200-1,000 grams. If you're worried about size then perhaps you could adopt an older hedgehog? That way you already know how big he is.


----------



## Red (Mar 25, 2009)

haha yeah thats all I need, another trouble maker


----------

